

Time to Get Past Facebook and Invent a New Future - ryandvm
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/12/04/the-jig-is-up-time-to-get-past-facebook-and-invent-a-new-future/256046/

======
AznHisoka
Yes, it's time invent a Matrix, and finally make humans immortal. That's the
next killer app. No more prettified digital pixels, please.

